# Working in UAE, living and Resident in a different Gulf country



## richardnewman (Aug 10, 2017)

Hello

I am hoping you can help me as I can not find the information on the Gov web site.

Is it permitted to legally work in UAE, with work papers etc, but be resident/live in a different country due to family ties.
e.g. Bahrain.

Thanks

RN


----------



## richardnewman (Aug 10, 2017)

In case it's not clear.
The question relates to being a resident in another Gulf country, due to family, but working in Dubai for a UAE company and being paid by that UAE company (3 or 4 days a week).... commuting.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

richardnewman said:


> In case it's not clear.
> The question relates to being a resident in another Gulf country, due to family, but working in Dubai for a UAE company and being paid by that UAE company (3 or 4 days a week).... commuting.


Hi,
As long as the UAE company sponsor you and provide you with a UAE residence visa - then that would be fine.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## richardnewman (Aug 10, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> As long as the UAE company sponsor you and provide you with a UAE residence visa - then that would be fine.
> Cheers
> Steve


Hi

So it's ok to be resident of both UAE and another Gulf county at the same time?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

richardnewman said:


> Hi
> 
> So it's ok to be resident of both UAE and another Gulf county at the same time?


Hi,
Well - you won't actually be a "resident" of the UAE - but yes, I believe you can have two work visas.
You could always get a 2nd passport and keep one visa in each.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## richardnewman (Aug 10, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Well - you won't actually be a "resident" of the UAE - but yes, I believe you can have two work visas.
> You could always get a 2nd passport and keep one visa in each.
> Cheers
> Steve


A second passport is not a possibility.
May I ask where you sourced this information from.
We'll not be able to quote Stevesolar as the reason we are pursuing this.
Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

richardnewman said:


> A second passport is not a possibility.
> May I ask where you sourced this information from.
> We'll not be able to quote Stevesolar as the reason we are pursuing this.
> Thanks


Hi,
Are you a UK passport holder?
If yes - you are able to obtain a 2nd passport - especially if you propose to visit countries that have sensitivities to visas in your 1st passport.
I just know people that have visas for more than one GCC country.
Cheers
Steve


----------

